
Show HN: Z-Machine in PostScript - zzo38computer
http://zzo38computer.org/zmachine/interp/zmachine.ps#
======
zzo38computer
If you have comments/questions/complaints, you can write here but you can also
follow-up to article <1571189269.bystand@zzo38computer.org> on Usenet. (You
could also find some questions that some people have already asked.)

